# TTG Stage



## theturninggate (Apr 11, 2008)

TTG Stage 1.' is released.

SimpleViewer, AutoViewer, SlideShow Pro, MonoSlideshow and more. A plethora of fantastic flash photo galleries, and all sharing a common problem. THEY’RE NAKED!

*TTG Stage* provides the dressing: a page template featuring the TTG standard header and menu, auto index support, and more, accepting flash galleries as inline content.

TTG Stage currently supports Airtight Interactive’s SimpleViewer and AutoViewer, MonoSlideshow and SlideShow Pro. Support for additional galleries will be added in subsequent updates.








For those of you who've been with me a while now, this template is a replacement for the HTML-based versions of my SimpleViewer, AutoViewer, etc. galleries.

See the documentation for usage, or view the sample gallery.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 17, 2008)

*TTG Stage 1.1*

TTG Stage 1.1 is now available.

This update adds support for PostcardViewer and the Lightroom Flash Gallery (a.k.a. Adobe Media Gallery, AMG). When using the latter, I recommend disabling the AMG header.

Also added, a new liquid layout mode, enabling Flash galleries to make the most of available screen space, while still allowing room for the header. This mode also allows the Lightroom Flash Gallery to do its usual work, selecting images from three renditions depending upon viewport resolution/size. To engage, disable the Fixed Stage Dimensions. I also recommend disabling the Collection Description and Footer when using this mode.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 17, 2008)

*TTG Stage 1.1 w/ SlideShow Pro*

Showing off TTG Stage 1.1's new liquid layout mode with a SlideShow Pro gallery embedded. SlideShow Pro occupies the entirety of the browser viewport beneath the header.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 30, 2008)

TTG Stage 1.12 is now available with support added for TTG FlashNifties Gallery.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 24, 2009)

Updates!!

TTG Stage 1.13

Compatibility fixes for TTG Autoviewer Vs. Adobe Autoviewer.
Added support for DIMIN Slideshow. DIMIN Slideshow needs to be updated, however, or you need to uncomment the 'width' and 'height' items in the XML.
TTG AutoViewer Gallery 1.2

Corresponding compatibility fix for TTG Stage, above.
Background color now displays in LR preview.
TTG PostcardViewer Gallery 1.41

Background color now displays in LR preview.
TTG SimpleViewer 1.9

Updated to SimpleViewer 1.9.
Background color now displays in LR preview.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 9, 2009)

TTG Stage 1.14 is now available, with improved compatibility for DIMIN Slideshow.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 23, 2009)

TTG Stage 2.' is now available, adding support for TTG Polaroid Gallery and Flickr photo sets.


----------



## fbleagh (Apr 3, 2009)

I've found a solution for those who are having problems with the liquid layout when using autoviewer etc ( pushing the footer off the page )

Edit the percentagehead.html file and under body change height from 1''% to 9'% and it should look much better


----------



## zaconline (Apr 4, 2009)

*New version 1.2 or 2.0?*

Hi Matt,
I am a bit confused.  I thought the latest Stage was version 1.2 (which I just downloaded), but this forum message says the latest is 2.'.  

Also, and perhaps more importantly, I was upgrading from Stage 1.2, but I can't seem to get it installed properly.  I moved the ttgstate-1.2 folder to the web galleries folder in the Lightroom application support folder and inside is the ttg_stage.lrengine file, but I am still only seeing the TTGStage 1.12 in my engine list.  I have restarted Lightroom twice and restarted the mac os once.  No change.  I have also had the ttgstage.lrengine file directly in the web gallery folder.  (I have a bunch of your other templates installed this way, so I am not new to this.)  I did notice that in the original TTGStage folder (the one I have been using) there is a separate folder with all the html files that are generated on output, but those files don't exist with the new download.

What am I doing wrong?  I was updating my website www.ninazacuto.com last night when I had a problem so I thought I would check your page and noticed there was an update.  Before I go on, I wanted to use the latest version of stage.

Thanks.
zac


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Zac,

You need to remove the older version of the gallery before the new one will show up in the list. Having them both installed simultaneously is causing an identity conflict. With the older gallery removed, place the ttg_stage.lrwebengine package directly into the Web Galleries folder. It should not be in a folder of its own.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## adowgiert (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Matt,  

I am new to Lightroom and TTG.  I just purchased Pages and I'm just starting to play with it.  I also purchased Stage 1.2 but I'm having trouble.  I am running Lightroom 1.4 as I still haven't upgraded to 2 yet.  When I start LR with Stage selected, the options menu is perpetually set in a "loading" mode.  When I start LR with any other gallery selected and then switch to Stage, the previous gallery settings window stays open. Is Stage 1.2 built for LR 2.' only?  If so, do you have an earlier version of stage available?  Thanks for the help and great products.  Again, I am pretty new to all of this so I apologize if my terminology useage is not up to par!


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 5, 2009)

I think TTG Stage may now contain code that only works in LR2. I've been bad about keeping backups of old versions. I don't think I have one ...


----------



## adowgiert (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Matt, 

Oh well,  I'll just have to hang on to it until I get around to upgrading.  Sorry about the double post btw.  Thanks!


----------

